# whispers in the Park- my campground haunt



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

here are some pictures of my campground haunt, had some spot light issues, and some electrical, so it wasn't quite what i wanted, but here it is anyway


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

have a decent turn out??


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah, one park had about 300 and the other had almost 600 kids! so much fun, the second park, PJ Hoffmaster is so awesome, every one is so into it!!
the rest of the pics are in a album!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I like it all, but especially the witch in the tree. The leaves in her hair are a nice touch.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice.......Halloween camping is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Peyjenk, the leaves were just a added bonus from laying her on the ground before putting her up LOL, !
I agree sparky,, Halloween camping is the greatest! I had so much fun!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL, there _is_ such a thing as a happy accident!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great campground setup, very nice job!


----------

